# Jeanneau 45DS Vs Beneteau 46 Oceanis



## deandavis1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh I am so torn. I am going to buy a new yacht today. Deposit down on either a New Jeanneau 45Ds or Beneteau 46 Oceanis and I'm just not sure which one to go for its too close. The advantages are as follows:

Oceanis:
1. About $10k cheaper
2. 75HP Engine included (vs 54)
3. Wood cockpit table included
4. Larger swim platform
5. Folding cabin entrance door
6. Windows in front cabin
7. Think the timber interior might be a better quality
8. Some of the fittings are better (eg the chartplotter pod)
9. Some of the options are cheaper (not important if I dont take them... maybe leather interior)

Deck Saloon:
1. Love the large windows (although I am not sure if the actual area is all that different)
2. Love the raised roof look
3. Love the transom lazaret
4. Forward cabin high units along hull included
5. Think i might like the light colour interior more

I just dont know which way to go and going to lock it in within 10 hours.

Can anyone help sway this?


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Gee that's a tough position to be in . I dont think you can wrong with either one. Both are good sailing boats. While not familiar with the Jeanneau we are with the B46 and just love it. It's what we wanted but finances dictated settling for a B43. The 46 has great cabins both fore and aft. Tons of storage in the cabins, galley and heads. Both heads are roomy with separate showers. We've sailed one in 20-30kts of wind and she's very stable and moves along nicely running 9+ kts through the water. 

As for you being able to decide. I'd suggest making a list of what features you want and then have the wife or partner do the same. How comfortable will you be at the helm all day long? Is there a foot brace to use while heeled? Do you have easy access to winches, instruments, etc? How about deck hardware? Ease of working the traveler and genny sheet cars? How comfortable are the seats in the salon? How's the lighting in the salon, cabins, heads? How easy will it be to drop down and use the head in rough seas? How big are the holding, water and fuel tanks? Do you prefer a furling or standard mainsail? Where and how do you plan on using her? How is the galley laid out? How big is the fridge/freezer? How much counter space for preparing meals? I think once you go through the thought process of spending extended time on either one you'll find differences and recognize what each of you finds important. Stack rank them in order of importance then compare them to each boat and see if that helps.
Good luck and let us know what you decided on.
Mike


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Easy, a 45ds with performance pkg. Or better yet, the std 45iP. Then gain I am biased currently owning a Jeanneau.

If you get a Jeanneau, come over to www.jeanneau-owners.com and say hi!

marty


----------



## deandavis1 (Dec 1, 2009)

lol. Well that hasn't helped. One vote for each )

My for and against list is really in the above. No wife or kids, hence maybe able to afford the extra size (just joking). The Beneteau dealer is really bending over backwards which is great... but I just am so split on it all... ahhh


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Are both boats availible today? or is this an order and take delivery in say 3-4 months? 

As mentioned and shown, I personally do not like the DS looks of ANY brand boat. Interior is a bit bigger than a std cabin tho, which can be nice if used more as a condo/home. Not real familiar with the B46 frankly. 

If cost is an issue, Jeanneau does have a 42DS that may put it in the price range if you like the DS model. Generally speaking, the Jeanneau's sail a bit faster, better etc, than the Bene's O series boats, Especially if you go with a performance pkg, which has about 5-10% more SA, altho typically available with the std or deep draft keel only. If you want/need a shoal draft the P pkg is not available. Most of the SA comes from a mast that is 1-4' taller depending upon the model. 

Interior wood wise, The last few years I have to admit not real impressed with Jeanneaus stuff, but Ben's have gone a bit downhill too IMHO. I would go with a First 44/45 or what ever that size first is over an Oceanus personally. Along with a Jeanneau for that matter. 

I also will take some performance sailing over interior niceties also. Wife on the other hand..........

Reality is, either boat will will be fine depending upon your wants and needs. 

Marty


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this a serious inquiry? I ask becuase it seems a little fishy for someone to come onto a site like this and claim they are buying one of two boats in a matter of hours and they need an Internet board to make the decision for them. No offense intended if it is a real post, and just in case, here's my answer:

It is entirely a question of taste. We recently purchased a new B49 (which is a big sister to the B46). We looked at the comparable Jeanneau at the time (the DS49). Both boats essentially are made by the same company, Beneteau owning Jeanneau, and you totally can tell. The hardware is all the same, the construction is the same, the layouts are very similar, particuarly on deck, and they are starting to look quite a bit alike, etc. I disagree with the poster who said the Jeanneau will sail better. If you compare Jeanneau's cruising line to B's cruising line, the performance will be comparable, and if you're looking a DS v. a B46, they are going to have comparable performance. I would say the major thing for you to consider is whether you prefer a DS, and whether you like the aesthetics of one over the other. That really is the main difference. And I guess price, which is a matter of the dealer more than anything else, as the boats are very comparable price-wise. I guess the Bene has the larger engine, which is a plus. By the way, you said that you think the woodwork on the Bene is higher quality. Niet. They are the same. You may prefer the finish or look of one over the other, which is an important consideration to be sure, but there isn't a quality difference. 

Where are you physically? My Beneteau dealer was absolutely awesome in every way imaginable, and I couldn't recommend him more highly, in case that matters to you. And it should. With a new boat, you WILL have warranty claims. I can guaranty it. You'll want a good, responsive, helpful dealer.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm on my second Jeanneau DS, the first was a 43DS and now I'm in a 49DS and am happy with both choices.


----------



## deandavis1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks all for your input. I went with the jeanneau for no other reason than i like the DS. I am based in Sydney and this is my first boat. It will be delivered in June which is what I wanted. I look forward to contributing more to this forum.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Good on ya! I lived in Kirribilli with a view of the harbour and bridge and dreamed of having my boat there. Where will you keep the boat?


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

I have not owned a boat but as a Licensed Master and ASA sailing instructor I have sailed a lot of boats. While both are good boats I prefer the Jeanneau, *especially the 45.* The only other production level boat that I like in that size is the new Catalina 445.

Enjoy you new boat!!!!!

Fairwinds and Following Seas!!!


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck with her.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Congrats!

Which sail/keel pkg did you go with? 

Marty


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

deandavis1 said:


> .. I went with the jeanneau for no other reason than i like the DS. ... I look forward to contributing more to this forum.


I am interested in that boat. As have been said, that boat can have a lot of options in what concerns sailing. Are you going to have the performance version with a lazy bag and traditional mast, or a furling mast?
The jeanneau also offers German sheating as an option. That is great if you want to sail it solo.
Please keep us posted about your choices and about the boat.

Paulo


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Paulo - what is "German Sheeting", I haven't heard of that before. I singlehand my Deck Salon and find the effort acceptable, particularly with the in-mast furling on the mainsail; but anything to simplify the process would be of interest.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Zanshin said:


> Paulo - what is "German Sheeting",.


They put an extra pair of winches and the boom control lines are brought back, near the wheel. That way you don't need to go forward and have a much better control on an emergency situation.

German sheeting is currently offered as an hidden option by most of the big mass production boats, except for some Bavarias that have it as a standard item.

People that sail solo are increasing and their pressure on the manufacturers have contributed to the inclusion of this equipment on mass production boats. It is not a new system.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

You could read the following link for more details.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/48241-mainsheet-system.html


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Zanshin

Here is a link to the jeanneau -owners site where a fellow put the system on an SO36i. Has a before and after how things would look. I did not read the sailnet link as of yet.

Marty


----------

